# I Made A Discovery While Camping This Last Weekend!!



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

Someone...had told me that you could see through the green pleated shades on my windows at night...so while my dh was talking to his sister one night in our camper...I wandered outside and walked all the way around the rig...every light was on inside and you could not see in. They were both standing up in the kitchen talking with a lot of hand jestures when I left as I walked around once in awhile I saw a bit of a blob movement...but that was all. I could see only see the coffee pot (because it was backed right up to the pleated shade) where I had parked it after breakfast that morning.

I was very relieved because now I do not plan to change out the pleated shades for day/night shades.

You know most brands of campers that we looked at including Montana fifth wheels had blinds at the sink/stove area...I was surprised the the Outback 
Sydneys come with the pleated shade there. So far no problems.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Glad to hear the pleated shades work well for you and you can't see in from the outside








One day I will change those metal blinds for the pleated shades

Don


----------



## campmg (Dec 24, 2005)

Hey that's funny. I tried to look in there the other night too and couldn't see you.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Glad to hear the Syndey comes with pleated shades...our 28RSS cam with some of the CHEAPEST metal blinds you could imagine. Replaced those loud/uneffective POS with pull down shards from Lowes.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Glad to hear the Syndey comes with pleated shades...our 28RSS cam with some of the CHEAPEST metal blinds you could imagine. Replaced those loud/uneffective POS with pull down shards from Lowes.


I too have those noisey shades and would like to replace them. The one thing that stops me from doing any mods is I'm afraid it will void my warrenties so I might just have to wait until a year is up.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Verstelle said:


> Glad to hear the Syndey comes with pleated shades...our 28RSS cam with some of the CHEAPEST metal blinds you could imagine. Replaced those loud/uneffective POS with pull down shards from Lowes.


I too have those noisey shades and would like to replace them. The one thing that stops me from doing any mods is I'm afraid it will void my warrenties so I might just have to wait until a year is up.
[/quote]

I'd call your dealer and ask. I can't begin to tell you how AWESOME it is not have those blinds in the trailer. Now longer do I wake to someone (including myself) banging one of those things.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

campmg said:


> Hey that's funny. I tried to look in there the other night too and couldn't see you.


Too funny









Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thor said:


> Hey that's funny. I tried to look in there the other night too and couldn't see you.


Too funny









Thor
[/quote]

Because you were with him???


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

campmg said:


> Hey that's funny. I tried to look in there the other night too and couldn't see you.


LOL...that's funny ...you BAD boy!!!!


----------



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

Hate those cheap metal blinds. They are terrible. I cut the ends around the knobs so that they don't get bent when I try to open and close the windows. Can't believe Keystone used such shotty blinds in what is a nice TT.

Happy Roo-ing


----------



## 7heaven (Jun 4, 2005)

We replaced all the metal blinds at bed locations with roll-up shades from Lowes also. We had warranty work done after that (axle replacement, door trim repairs) and the dealer didn't say word one about the blinds.


----------



## BenandTina (Jul 13, 2005)

Be glad that yours came with shades. Our 2006 30 RLS came with a blind over the sink.


----------



## bmxmom (Jun 3, 2005)

Thank you for checking. I wondered the same thing when we took our camper out a few weeks ago for the first time. Our 31RQS has a blind only over the sink/stove area.

anne


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

I have a question, why would replacing window shades void warranty work???


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

countrygirl said:


> Someone...had told me that you could see through the green pleated shades on my windows at night...so while my dh was talking to his sister one night in our camper...I wandered outside and walked all the way around the rig...every light was on inside and you could not see in. They were both standing up in the kitchen talking with a lot of hand jestures when I left as I walked around once in awhile I saw a bit of a blob movement...but that was all. I could see only see the coffee pot (because it was backed right up to the pleated shade) where I had parked it after breakfast that morning.
> 
> I was very relieved because now I do not plan to change out the pleated shades for day/night shades.
> 
> ...


Are you trying to hide something??? What do you have to hide????
Who are you hiding from??? Where have you been hiding???

MaeJae


----------



## 3LEES (Feb 18, 2006)

campmg said:


> Hey that's funny. I tried to look in there the other night too and couldn't see you.


Or could you........?


















Dan


----------

